

Show HN: Polygonian - Paint a Picture with Translucent Polygons (HTML5) - HardyLeung

http://www.polygonian.com<p>Hi, I wrote a web application that paints a picture with a set of translucent (or semi-transparent) polygons. It was written in HTML5/Javascript and works (or should work) on all modern browsers (Chrome, Firefox, IE, Opera, Safari). It works on iPhone, iPad, even my Windows phone (but they are slower).<p>Seen something like this in the past? Very likely, as this was largely inspired by Roger Alsing's EvoLisa. http://www.rogeralsing.com and there were a slew of attempts to reproduce/improve/port EvoLisa. The topic was discussed multiple times on HN.<p>However, Polygonian is slightly different. It's really quite fast and the quality is very high. You can actually see some convincing results in minutes. And as a bonus you get to play back the evolution as a movie. Check these out:<p>http://www.polygonian.com/app?art=wyIRUOCp&#38;action=movie<p>http://www.polygonian.com/app?art=gbBrDhDR&#38;action=movie<p>BTW this started largely as an attempt to see how powerful WebGL is. In the end, I took WebGL out of the equation because it is slower than plain-old Javascript (I can explain anyone is interested).<p>Please let me know what you think. Thanks!
======
HardyLeung
Link:

<http://www.polygonian.com>

Movies:

[http://www.polygonian.com/app?art=wyIRUOCp&action=movie](http://www.polygonian.com/app?art=wyIRUOCp&action=movie)

[http://www.polygonian.com/app?art=gbBrDhDR&action=movie](http://www.polygonian.com/app?art=gbBrDhDR&action=movie)

More artworks:

<http://www.polygonian.com/app?art=T96dxr30>

<http://www.polygonian.com/app?art=67CTUqHy>

<http://www.polygonian.com/app?art=jq8AdtV2>

<http://www.polygonian.com/app?art=qtHBFncK>

<http://www.polygonian.com/app?art=1TSkyDga>

